# Unzan 75-P



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Last shot










As of 7/20/2013 (full sized)










As of 6/27/2013










As of 4/11/2013











As of 3/27/2013











As of 3/11/2013










3/3/2013










3/1/2013










First Night










So here I go. I started my planted tank journey with a Fluval Edge. I had no idea what I was getting in to and the further I went toward high tech the more difficult it became to manage. Well I finally did it I talked my wife into letting me have a bigger tank (more on that struggle later). 

*Equipment List*

ADA 75-P
Home Made ADA style stand http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=195788
Solar I light 
Solar I Arm Stand
Ehiem 2217 Filter
ADA Lily Pipes 13mm Outflow 17mm Inflow
GLA Primo C02 Regulator
GLA 5LB C02 Tank
GLA Atomic Inline Diffuser
Hydor Inline Heater 200W
WeMo Light and C02 timer

*Hardscape*

ADA Substrate System
Unzan Stone
[strike]Ryuoh Stone (This is what I have got it at AFA in SF but I really like the Unzan Stone better)[/strike]

*Flora*

HC
DHG
Hydrocotyle SP
[strike]Staurogyne Repens[/strike]
Micranthenum Micranthemoides
Rotala Rotundifolia

*Fauna*

Amano Shrimp
OTO of some kind 
Cardinal Tetra 


The Start









Side View









Inside Cabinet









Got an LED light from Ikea 









Start of the Plumbing & Wiring (sorry it's a little blurry)









So now with the story. Originally this was supposed to be next to my couch in the living room. My edge used to be there and I liked to sit there and day dream while staring at my tank. Got the whole thing together and powered on the light.... The look on my wife's face was well... not good. She did not even say anything but I knew:icon_eek:. (those of you who are married know what I mean) I have to admit the light cast on to the couch was like sitting under a baseball stadium light. Well we spent the whole night re-aranging furniture and it all worked out. In retrospect even thought she really does not want a larger tank she was being a champ and trying to make it work because she knew how long I have been planning this. Later on in this process I found out that what she really did not like was the color temperature of the light. The Solar I came with the NAG (green) bulb and I have to say when I plugged it in I thought it was a mistake and I had received a marine bulb on accident it was extremely BLUE. Well I got the regular NA bulb and it is definitely a warmer tone. I know the NAG bulb will burn in to be a warmer color but trying to explain that well.... easier to just change the light. 

Here is the NAG bulb (sorry about the cruddy photo)


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh yeah, now this is gonna be good. 

Subscribed! 

Try giving AFA a call, they have Unzan stone, it is just not listed on their website. The prices if I recall correctly were; small $50, Medium $75, large $100 and extra large I think was $150. 

Medium is a good price, I think they said those are over 8 inches tall with two pockets for wabi kusa. 

Just tell them you would like to order some unzan stone and they will send you a paypal invoice, pretty easy. 

:smile:


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> Oh yeah, now this is gonna be good.
> 
> Subscribed!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info I did not know they had them in stock! I've been talking to Frank at ADG for a while and I think he knows what I'm after. I'll keep it in mind though. Waiting on my soil and some other things so I don't mind, although I have to admit I'm ready to get this thing going!!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Off to a good start.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

bump for update?


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

I know it's been a while. My wife keeps on asking me how much longer and I have to admit I'm probably a bit more anxious than her to get this rolling. All the parts I'm waiting on arrived at ADG on the last container right around Christmas time so I'm waiting for them to get to me. I'm thinking I'll have most everything in a week or two. 

Just starting to make plant decisions now:

Hemianthus callitrichoides (main foreground plant)

Hydrocotyle sp. "Japan" (for inside stone holes)

Micranthenum micranthemoides (background plant) do you think this will work? I've seen that this plant can grow quite tall but I don't have much experiance with it. If not what background stem plant do you think would work? Didiplis diandra, or Rotala rotundifolia??

Eleocharis parvula (transition form foreground to background plant)

Other plants in consideration:

Riccia Fluitans (mix carpet?)
Ammania sp. (a few groves of this) 
Staurigyne sp. (alternate mid-ground) 

Any thoughts??


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

Riccia IMO is going to be a PITA in the long run with it's frequent trimming schedule with such high light an' CO2 injection. Micranthenum micranthemoides - good plant for a BG responds quite well to trims. would like you to give HM a thought, rotala sounds good too but it's growth in conditions you are ready to provide will be like it's on steroids..hehe. If you are going for a mix carpet - put glosso infront with HC a bit back..will add a lot of perspective depth, parvula in small quantity in spaces. Ammania 'bonsai' is a good choice for progression towards your stems. Styruogyne 'repens' is a good choice as well. But to all these it all depends upon the scape that you are trying to come up. A sketch perhaps can help people suggest plant choice better..hope it helps..


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Heres What I'm thinking. Of course I have not seen the stones yet so it's still really rough.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

*EI dosing and aquasoil*

Does anyone have experience with EI dosing and aqua soil? I would imagine you would not have to start dosing right away if using AS or would you? :help:


----------



## BioHouse (Jan 30, 2010)

davidj12 said:


> Does anyone have experience with EI dosing and aqua soil? I would imagine you would not have to start dosing right away if using AS or would you? :help:


do a daily 50% water change if you're using new ada soil for at least a week. I do 2 weeks because the ammonia leaching is ridiculously high and also causes algae. i wouldn't start dosing after 2 weeks. you want to make sure that the plants are rooting in and ready to take in nutrients. 

if you start getting algae, then don't worry too much about it. your main goal should be getting your plants to grow and fill in so that they can outcompete the algae for nutrients. also, it's also good to start with many plants as possible

you'll learn from your experience, it's always good to try things out.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Testing a New Timer*

So my rocks, soil and some odds and ends are on their way, I'm super excited. :bounce: The customer service has been really great so far at ADG and definitely worth the wait. 

I've been looking for a timer and saw this WeMo home automation switch from belkin. I know its a bit $$$ but I'm a dork and really like tech stuff like this. It was really easy to set up and connects to wifi and my smart phone via the net. I can use my iPhone to set the timers and turn the device on or off manually. You can program "rules" for different devices and monitor if they are on of off when away from home. Will be testing for the next few days on my smaller tank so we shall see...


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

wow thats such a cool idea


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice I have the Same set up but mine is in storage for the moment. Will be folowing this thread.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

So I've been testing the WeMo for a few days now. Looks like it is working quite well. It saves all the setting so if there is ever a power failure it will re-connect to the wireless and check if it is supposed to be on or off. In all my simulated power failures so far it has not had any issues. I think I'm going to get another one to control the C02. I know it's over kill but I really like being able to change the times remotely and without having to stick my head inside the cabinet. 

On another note all my stuff from ADG is due Monday! :bounce:


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

I like those wemo's might have to buy some seems nice and conveniant


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Got almost all the parts I need to get this going! 

Spent a lot of time today mounting all the tubing inside to the wall. I hope its not a PITA but it looks a ton cleaner than just having the hoses everywhere. Guess we shall see. Plants are ordered hope they get here soon. Should be a few weeks but well worth the wait. 


I'll put the substrate together this weekend. Till then here are some photos. 

Threw the rocks together not sure about how I'm going to put them together yet.










Heater and inline diffuser 










Organized tubing and wires. 










With filter. 










Magnetic bar on the door for tools.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

This is going to be a cool build! 

Man, you have the hoses in there very neatly!!! Is the clear hose just standard hose for Lowe's or Depot? If not what kind is it, and where did ya get it? It looks very bendable without kinking! The Magnetic strip is a great Idea too! 

Subscribed!
Drew

p.s. those timers are SWEET!!!!


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> This is going to be a cool build!
> 
> Man, you have the hoses in there very neatly!!! Is the clear hose just standard hose for Lowe's or Depot? If not what kind is it, and where did ya get it? It looks very bendable without kinking! The Magnetic strip is a great Idea too!


The tubing I saw at my Home Depot was a little thin and I was concerned about it getting kinked so I bit the bullet and ordered the ADA hose from ADG in 13mm and 17mm. A little bit of this also came from knowing that the tubing would be the correct size for the lily pipes. Those glass pipes aren't cheap and I wanted it to all work perfectly.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Loving the engine under the tank. Looking good! The coolest thing so far are the WeMo timers, awesome.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

vincenz said:


> Loving the engine under the tank. Looking good! The coolest thing so far are the WeMo timers, awesome.


Thanks! I want the inside to be as nice as the outside. I'm weird like that roud:


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

very nice update!

how many unzan is that? 2 medium and 3 small?


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> very nice update!
> 
> how many unzan is that? 2 medium and 3 small?


Thanks! It's 1 "large" 1 "medium" and 3 "small"


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice idea on the Wemo. It beats trying to get those grooves/notches and rotating dial on a regular timer to be perfect (it's impossible!) - and after a power outage it's just another thing to remember to fix


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Curious on progress.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> Curious on progress.


Actually plants were ordered today. Should be here in about two weeks I hope. Still waiting on the soil additives hopefully they will be here in a week or less!


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyone ever leak test the filter system before planting? Since everything is below the tank there are quite a lot of points where it could leak. Makes me nervous :help: Was thinking about taking all the media out of the filter and running tap water though it in a 5gal bucket. Thoughts?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

As much as I want to hate on the Wemo thing you have, that is pretty cool, especially since it resets itself, no need for battery backup. It's only double what a digital timer costs and those can become problematic in my experience so if it works well, let us know.

Your stand is really awesome, after more than a few years of this, I finally am starting to appreciate organization under the stand. 

Rocks look awesome, I think the layout is nice but it's always hard to tell until substrate. I do really like the dark look of them.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

Your set up is awe inspiring. Love the rocks too, it has a lot of potential!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Great thread. How much did those UNZAN rocks run you at ADG? I am thinking of ordering some for my next 60P build but not sure how many I need.

thanks.


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Great progress thus far


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> Great thread. How much did those UNZAN rocks run you at ADG? I am thinking of ordering some for my next 60P build but not sure how many I need.
> 
> thanks.


Thanks!! They were around $400 shipped (in lots of bubble wrap in a bunch of separate boxes). For a 60P you would probably want two medium and a few smalls or one medium and a few smalls. Not really sure what you are going for but Frank is always very helpful and willing to talk things out with you. 



Conrad283 said:


> Great progress thus far


Thanks!


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Putting the substrate together. Tried it a few different ways and this is what I settled on. More to come soon.


----------



## hecto33 (Jan 7, 2013)

As a background stem plant Rotala Butterfly would look great and contrast well with the rocks and foreground.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Interesting, you chose to bury the rocks in the substrate rather than place them on top?

I think they would look nicer on top, to see the entire rock IMHO.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Dave's 75-P*



hecto33 said:


> As a background stem plant Rotala Butterfly would look great and contrast well with the rocks and foreground.


Right now I'm planing on doing all green plants, but if I were to choose a red one that would definitely be a contender. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Dave's 75-P*



Green_Flash said:


> Interesting, you chose to bury the rocks in the substrate rather than place them on top?
> 
> I think they would look nicer on top, to see the entire rock IMHO.


I thought burying them would look a bit more natural. I have since pulled them out a little more. I'm concerned about the right side of the medium stone being a little bare. Not sure if I should try and get another stone or just plant it as is.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

davidj12 said:


> Putting the substrate together. Tried it a few different ways and this is what I settled on. More to come soon.


I think you need another large rock in the right corner in order to tie it all together. It's looking pretty good as is though.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Plants!!!!!*

My plants are on the way! :bounce: This has been a really long and tedious wait but I wanted to start it off right. 

Since I decided to go all in on this one I also decided to try 100% Tissue Cultured plants. Tomorrow should be the big day for planting! 

I'm really excited to start off on the right foot with plants that have no algae or snails from the very beginning. BBA was the bane of my existence in my Fluvial Edge (not the right tank to learn hi-tech principals on for sure) and I hope (probably naively) never to see it again.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Dave's 75-P*









Planting will begin tonight!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Looking good. Can't wait to see it all planted.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

yes, take a lot of pics. Looking forward to progress.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Dave's 75-P*

Who was plant supplier?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very cool. Where did you order the plants? I have been looking for that brand of tissue culture plants.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Anubias is an Italian TC plant grower. I was able to place an order with ADG for these. They have the best customer service I have ever run into. Frank has been very helpful thought this process. 

The plants look a little beat up (I'm sure they have been in a box that was not handled lightly) but not too bad. I'm anxious to get them home and wash the gel off to see what I'm working with. Stay tuned... this should be interesting.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

davidj12 said:


> I thought burying them would look a bit more natural. I have since pulled them out a little more. I'm concerned about the right side of the medium stone being a little bare. Not sure if I should try and get another stone or just plant it as is.


Oh,yes I see, I just thought the rocks were amazing to look at and not want to waste an inch of viewing space. 

Those plants look awesome! I really wish all LFS stocked those, Tropica and ADA Wabi-Kusa. :icon_smil


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Dave's 75-P*

For some reason my small unzan stone floats and actually turned over. It seems they are quite buoyant.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

While Planting I noticed how much was really in the TC cups. It is quite deceptive. Looks like not much but I just kept on going to one cup and planting and planting and planting. There is really quite a bit of plant mass in each cup although it looks like not much. The only weird thing is the way the roots grow. It is completely different than a plant in rock wool. The plant grows in a kind of nest looking thing and the roots are only a few mm long. 


HC











Inside the cup











Attempting to wash the black goo out of the plants











Planting after three cups 











DHG











The MM looked kind of weird. I'm interested to see how it grows out. 











So it was getting late by this point and I forgot to take pictures of the other two plants sorry. 


I realized that equilibrium sucks soooo bad. I had to mix some up to re-constitute my RO water and it made the tank cloudy for the rest of the night. It also did not mix well and some of it is still on the bottom of my tank :angryfire












Next morning


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Looking awesome, I can't wait to see the plants grow in!


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

TheGuy said:


> For some reason my small unzan stone floats and actually turned over. It seems they are quite buoyant.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Wow that is super weird. Since they are lava stone I know that they have bubbles in them. Maybe you stone has a giant bubble in it? It's a shame you can't use it. Mine are staying down fine so far.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Dave's 75-P*

Idk, its staying now but it gave me a good bit of trouble for sure lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I use Seachem Equilibirum as well....it definitely does not mix well but it should be gone by tomorrow. The bigger chunks usually stay in my tank for 1-2 days.


----------



## izit (Nov 7, 2012)

nice, I like the stone.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

great planting job


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

After first water change. 

All the plants have been pearling like crazy

Ammonia : 4ppm
GH: 10
KH: 4


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

davidj12 said:


> I realized that equilibrium sucks soooo bad. I had to mix some up to re-constitute my RO water and it made the tank cloudy for the rest of the night. It also did not mix well and some of it is still on the bottom of my tank :angryfire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give Aquavitro Mineralize a try. I've started using it instead of Equilibrium because I don't like waiting for the cloudiness to clear. It's a liquid hence no clouding. It doesn't contain any potassium like Equilibrium though. So you'll need another source for that if it's important to you.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

*Dave's 75-P*



Jeff5614 said:


> Give Aquavitro Mineralize a try. I've started using it instead of Equilibrium because I don't like waiting for the cloudiness to clear. It's a liquid hence no clouding. It doesn't contain any potassium like Equilibrium though so you'll need another source for that if it's important to you.


So it's just calcium and magnesium? I might look into this as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

hedge_fund said:


> So it's just calcium and magnesium? I might look into this as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, here's a link to Seachem's site and a couple of other to links to discussions from the Seachem forum on APC.

http://www.aquavitro.com/products/mineralize.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem/83822-aquavitro-questions.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem/86861-mineralize-vs-equilibrium.html


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Something kind of weird is going on with my drop checker. Yesterday it took FOREVER to turn green. Like not until 5-6 hrs of blasting C02. When I woke up this morning it was still green... The C02 had been off all night... In my other tank it turns back blue over night. 

To add another part to this I had to change the water this morning because I won't have time tonight. With all the aeration (my water filter takes forever to make up the 10gal I changed) going on for a few hrs I thought it would change but it's still green.... not quite sure what to make of this. 

Now the C02 is back on and its just barely turning back blue.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Dave's 75-P*



davidj12 said:


> Something kind of weird is going on with my drop checker. Yesterday it took FOREVER to turn green. Like not until 5-6 hrs of blasting C02. When I woke up this morning it was still green... The C02 had been off all night... In my other tank it turns back blue over night.
> 
> To add another part to this I had to change the water this morning because I won't have time tonight. With all the aeration (my water filter takes forever to make up the 10gal I changed) going on for a few hrs I thought it would change but it's still green.... not quite sure what to make of this.
> 
> Now the C02 is back on and its just barely turning back blue.


Thats why I dont use them lol. Just keep plants pearling and your fine. If fish are at surface back off a little.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Quick update*

Just thought I'd post a quick update. All the plants are really taking off. The rotala and MM have grown considerably in the last few days. 



















When I got the MM it was really small and bushy looking. It's really starting to grow like crazy!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That looks really nice!


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> That looks really nice!


Thanks!


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

What are those "clips" that you use to organize and attach your tubing to the walls inside your stand called? I looked all over Lowe's and couldn't find anything similar. Thanks.

edit*** nevermind I found it. I guess they're called "Garnder Bender Mounting Pads". Well, the one's I was looking for at least. 

Awesome tank by the way, hopefully my next tank will be a 75-P!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Jeff5614 said:


> Yes, here's a link to Seachem's site and a couple of other to links to discussions from the Seachem forum on APC.
> 
> http://www.aquavitro.com/products/mineralize.html
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem/83822-aquavitro-questions.html
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem/86861-mineralize-vs-equilibrium.html


Thanks, very nice links. I appreciate it.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Tank is starting to look great. What is your lighting schedule like?


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Knicolas said:


> What are those "clips" that you use to organize and attach your tubing to the walls inside your stand called? I looked all over Lowe's and couldn't find anything similar. Thanks.
> 
> edit*** nevermind I found it. I guess they're called "Garnder Bender Mounting Pads". Well, the one's I was looking for at least.
> 
> Awesome tank by the way, hopefully my next tank will be a 75-P!


I know you already found them but I just wanted to let you know I found them in the electrical section at Home Depot. The were with all the zip-ties. I've seen them at Fry's Electronics too, again near the zip ties. I hope your next tank is a 75-p too! 



hedge_fund said:


> Tank is starting to look great. What is your lighting schedule like?


I'm burning my MH 8hrs a day right now. Have the Co2 coming on 1hr before the lights and turning off 1 hr before as well. My DC is lime green all the time these days and the plants start pearling about 30min after the lights come on. 

BTW this is a good point for me to say how feaking awesome those wemo timers are. I've had to do a few little tweaks with the co2 timing and WOW they make it so much easier. I can make changes from my office on my iPhone if I wanted :biggrin:.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

So it's been a while since I've started a new tank. My water parameters as of last night are:

Ammonia: 4ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm ???
GH:4
KH:2

I would have thought by now I would have had at least some Nitrite.... How long does this usually take?


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

If you have another established tank you can speed things up by transferring some good bacteria. Squeeze a dirty filter pad in front of the intake, or add some used media to the new filter. 

(sorry if this has already been done. I didn't see it in the thread, but could have missed it.)


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

ETK said:


> If you have another established tank you can speed things up by transferring some good bacteria. Squeeze a dirty filter pad in front of the intake, or add some used media to the new filter.
> 
> (sorry if this has already been done. I didn't see it in the thread, but could have missed it.)


I want to so this but my other tank has BBA in it and I have been battling it for a year. I have taken a lot of steps to try and make sure that this does not transfer over to the new tank, new tools, washing my hands after touching it then the other etc.... this includes beneficial bacteria from the other filer. Guess it will just be a long wait.


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

davidj12 said:


> I want to so this but my other tank has BBA in it and I have been battling it for a year. I have taken a lot of steps to try and make sure that this does not transfer over to the new tank, new tools, washing my hands after touching it then the other etc.... this includes beneficial bacteria from the other filer. Guess it will just be a long wait.


Totally understand. I have a pretty new tank too, and I thought about doing the same thing. I took the other route, though, and decided that every conceivable algae will eventually find its way into my tank anyway :biggrin:, and I will just try to keep the nutrients, CO2 and light correct so that it doesn't become noticeable. 

I went ahead and reused some substrate underneath a sand cap, as well as some filter media. So far so good, but my tank is still new, so fingers crossed!

BTW, do you go to Nature Aquarium in Santa Monica? I love that huge square tank they have.


----------



## OKnights112 (Oct 17, 2012)

I am not sure that you may not want to add any chemicals in your tank but I used the API Quickstart and seem to help my tank cycle a little faster. Still in the process but I have not had a huge ammonia spike since I started to use it. I made some large errors on the setup of my first tank but that is what makes this so fun.

Love the setup in your cabinet, wish mine look that cool. Love your scape and can't wait to see your plants grow in.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

ETK said:


> BTW, do you go to Nature Aquarium in Santa Monica? I love that huge square tank they have.


I go there all the time and I love that tank! I'm going to decommission one of my smaller tanks and I'm donating my inhabitants to the big square tank. Probably better they live there then in my old Fluval Edge anyhow. 




OKnights112 said:


> I am not sure that you may not want to add any chemicals in your tank but I used the API Quickstart and seem to help my tank cycle a little faster. Still in the process but I have not had a huge ammonia spike since I started to use it. I made some large errors on the setup of my first tank but that is what makes this so fun.
> 
> Love the setup in your cabinet, wish mine look that cool. Love your scape and can't wait to see your plants grow in.


Thanks!! I'll have to check out what's in that stuff.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Week One*

So It's been a week. All the plants look to be growing like crazy. I'm concerned that the HC is pearling so hard that the bubbles are lifting all the new shoots up! So far it's the plant that is growing the slowest for now. 

With daily water changes the ammonia is 4ppm and nitrite is still 0ppm.... Not quite sure what that is all about, I would imagine that I should have at least some nitrites by now. 

This is my first time dealing with Aqua Soil so, at this point I need to decide. Continue with the daily water changes or move to every other day... thoughts?


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

HC seems slow at first, but once it builds up some more mass it really takes off. Exponential growth is like that. Once it doubles its mass once, (couple weeks?) then the next two weeks are really fun as it doubles again.


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

What do you think about the inline diffuser? I am planning to get a new CO2 diffusion equipment (I currently have a huge, ugly, and noisy venturi in my tank right now LOL) and I want to hear your thoughts on your diffuser's efficiency.

Also nice job with the stem plants!


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

iter said:


> What do you think about the inline diffuser? I am planning to get a new CO2 diffusion equipment (I currently have a huge, ugly, and noisy venturi in my tank right now LOL) and I want to hear your thoughts on your diffuser's efficiency.
> 
> Also nice job with the stem plants!


So far so good. I like it better then the in tank Atomic Diffuser I have on my other tank. The bubbles are VERY small (barely visible unless you are looking right into the tank from a weird angle). Right now I have the Co2 cranked but when I take it down to 1bps (around where it will be when I add fauna) there are no bubbles in the tank at all. There is a slight hissing sound when I stick my head under the cabinet when it's on but when the doors are closed it is completely silent. First day it was 1/2 full of water in the morning but now it's just a little condensation in the Co2 chamber all the time. Had it in operation for a week so only time will tell.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Plants are growing like crazy. Already getting runners from the DHG and the Rotala is huge! (sorry about all the reflections) 

Ammonia: 4ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm (there has never been even a trace of Nitrite since day 1)
Nitrate: 10ppm
GH: 5
KH:2


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

looking nice and green! So I gotta ask about the stones. Whats with the holes that are perfect circles that I see people planting in? Are they drilled out?


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> looking nice and green! So I gotta ask about the stones. Whats with the holes that are perfect circles that I see people planting in? Are they drilled out?


Thanks! Yes the stones have holes that are pre-drilled. Small has one, medium has two, and large has three.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

How much do you fertilize?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Interesting. Can you see the drill marks? It almost looks like the whole rock is made by melting it around the openings.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

hedge_fund said:


> How much do you fertilize?


Right now I'm not fertilizing at all only Equilibrium and Baking Soda to re-consitiute my water (since I'm doing 100% RO/DI water). 

Was thinking about starting after the first month. Still trying to decide between EI and ADA fert system. I know ADA will be more expensive... Still not sure what I'm going to do here. 




Couesfanatic said:


> Interesting. Can you see the drill marks? It almost looks like the whole rock is made by melting it around the openings.


Yes you can kinda see where the holes were drilled in the rock. Most of it looks natural-ish.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Your tank looks great! The way the stones and their pockets create a sort of planted terrace down is a really nice affect. 

Also love your organization with the pipes and equipment :hihi:

Have you seen Frank's journal here at TPT? It's a good day by day, week by week look at maintenance with an ADA setup. I found it very helpful. :smile:


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking great David!



Couesfanatic said:


> Interesting. Can you see the drill marks? It almost looks like the whole rock is made by melting it around the openings.


Unzan is processed volcanic stone, if I recall the "pockets" are intentional and were meant for placing ADA Wabi Kusa in. I think they are water blasted to hollow them out. But that is just my guess.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

bluestems said:


> Your tank looks great! The way the stones and their pockets create a sort of planted terrace down is a really nice affect.
> 
> Also love your organization with the pipes and equipment :hihi:
> 
> Have you seen Frank's journal here at TPT? It's a good day by day, week by week look at maintenance with an ADA setup. I found it very helpful. :smile:


Thanks!

I've been reading franks thread for a while now. He has been very helpful.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Quick update. 

Finally started to see some nitrite! Guess it was changing to the every other day water changes.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just over two weeks and the foreground is almost completely grown in. I've changed to water changes every other day and Ammonia is at 0. Probably going to need a trim soon on some of the plants. I don't have much experience with hydrocotyle. How do you trim it? It mostly seems to be growing vertically right now. Should I just top it?


----------



## Nanoful (Dec 28, 2012)

Really nice tank!may i ask wat is MM just want know so i could get it_ tooo nooob


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Those stones would be perfect to grow some creeping hydrocoytle out of!


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nanoful said:


> Really nice tank!may i ask wat is MM just want know so i could get it_ tooo nooob


It's Micranthenum Micranthemoides.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow.

I have never seen an HC carpet come in that fast and easily.

How much of your rapid transition and growth would you attribute to the tissue cultured plants?


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

madness said:


> Wow.
> 
> I have never seen an HC carpet come in that fast and easily.
> 
> How much of your rapid transition and growth would you attribute to the tissue cultured plants?


To be honest I'm not really sure. I've never grown anything in this tank at all so I'm not sure how much is the set up and how much is the TC. I have to say thought I'm extremely surprised how fast everything is growing. From what I've been told this is a characteristic of TC plants.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, I have heard that easy transition (lack of 'melting') is one of the primary benefits of TC plants.

My guess is that even with a perfect set-up you would not have seen this kind of immediate growth with anything but the best plants pulled from another tank.

I think this thread will motivate me to try out some TC plants.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Very nice growth! 

Reminds me of the ADA gallery set-ups, planted well/heavily and they fill in pretty quickly, not sure if they use TC plants. 
I am guessing it is a combination of factors, but not surprised the ADA method is working well in unison.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

madness said:


> Yeah, I have heard that easy transition (lack of 'melting') is one of the primary benefits of TC plants.
> 
> My guess is that even with a perfect set-up you would not have seen this kind of immediate growth with anything but the best plants pulled from another tank.
> 
> I think this thread will motivate me to try out some TC plants.


You should! They are a bit more $$ then regular plants but I feel that the plant mass is a lot greater in one cup of TC plants than in a pot of normal plants. The other benefit it the plants were in really good shape. I'm a little disappointed with the quality of plants at most if not all of the LFS I have been to. Wish they would keep TC plants in stock.



Green_Flash said:


> Very nice growth!
> 
> Reminds me of the ADA gallery set-ups, planted well/heavily and they fill in pretty quickly, not sure if they use TC plants.
> I am guessing it is a combination of factors, but not surprised the ADA method is working well in unison.


I don't think it's as good as some of their set up but I try :red_mouth I really think it is the fact that it was heavily planted to begin with. In my previous tank I had no plan and no idea what I was doing so I planted light. That was a big mistake because I think it would have solved some of my problems. It's still early so I hope I'm not jinx myself.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just got some new things 

Boxes for my dry ferts, GH booster, and baking soda. Found them at the container store. They were a great price! 










Decided to get some vessels for mixing and such. Found these on Amazon Lab supplies.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Did a trim today on the foreground plants. Still not sure when to trim the stem plants. Do you think I should let them grow some more? 










Top Down 










Rotala 










MM










Hair Grass










HC


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

That is some amazing growth! I like how there's a path insinuated between the middle of the stones. 

I think I missed it... what fauna are you looking at adding?


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

bluestems said:


> That is some amazing growth! I like how there's a path insinuated between the middle of the stones.
> 
> I think I missed it... what fauna are you looking at adding?



thanks!!


I'm planning on:

Amano Shrimp
OTO 
Cardinal Tetra
Cherry Barb


----------



## OKnights112 (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking great, looks like those ADA tanks on their YouTube Channel.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

davidj12 said:


> thanks!!
> 
> 
> I'm planning on:
> ...


Nice! I have amano shrimp currently... love them!


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh and one last thing. The WeMo adjusted itself for daylight savings, I did not even have to do anything!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Ha, nice! 

Is that pretty close to what the color temp looks like in real life for the NAMH bulb? I like the slight green hue in the pictures.

For trimming the stems, I have read in Aqua Journal, to trim once they reach the waters surface. The series of YouTube ADA View videos (search "ADA LED" ) has tank setup and initial work and trimming up until livestock is added. They might be in Japanese, but the videos are pretty self explanatory when you watch it.


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow!!!

The growth is even denser than the wabi-kusa planted tanks in the ADA gallery!!!

TC plants are now my next interests .


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> Ha, nice!
> 
> Is that pretty close to what the color temp looks like in real life for the NAMH bulb? I like the slight green hue in the pictures.
> 
> For trimming the stems, I have read in Aqua Journal, to trim once they reach the waters surface. The series of YouTube ADA View videos (search "ADA LED" ) has tank setup and initial work and trimming up until livestock is added. They might be in Japanese, but the videos are pretty self explanatory when you watch it.


Unfortunately I only have my iPhone to take pictures with and that's why they are a little crappy. I think the colors on my photos are a bit dark. Would really love a new camera to take pictures with but that is not in the cards right now. 


I've seen the article you are talking about. I guess I'll try that out. I'll have a lot of stems to sell when I trim them down .


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

crazy plant growth!
i like the tank a lot


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Really clean setup, looking good!


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

How are the levelers holding up? That was my concern in the beginning.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

plecostomouse said:


> crazy plant growth!
> i like the tank a lot


Thanks!!




xmas_one said:


> Really clean setup, looking good!


Thank you!



GraphicGr8s said:


> How are the levelers holding up? That was my concern in the beginning.


Well the tank is still level so I think I'm all good. The feet were rated for 300 Lbs each giving me a 1,200 Lb limit total. With around 400 Lbs on them I think I should be good. I have not tried to adjust them with all the weight on it but I don't think I will have to.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

As of last night 

Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm 
Nitrate: 5ppm
GH: 5
KH:2

I think it's finally time to add some inhabitants!

I want to do some OTO's and Amano Shrimp but I'm concerned as I really don't see much algae to speak of. I can see a bit of a whitish algae on the glass but none anywhere else. 

How many of each would you think is prudent? I've read 1 amano per gal (this seems like an awful lot) and 1 oto per 5 gal. Think this is realistic? I don't want them to starve. 

Not sure when to add some fish. I was thinking of doing around 20 cardinals but not sure when.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

davidj12 said:


> As of last night
> 
> Ammonia: 0ppm
> Nitrite: 0ppm
> ...


Otos and amanos are added at end of week one, fish after week four.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Excellent setup. 

I like the hardscape a lot, although I would have recommended a few smaller stones (Soeishi and Suteishi) to compliment the larger set stones (Oyaishi and Fukuishi). 

Plant selection is very good, although I feel that with the extra stones you may have helped absorb the overly "GREEN" and texture of the scape. Needs to have some kind of break between the very defined color and nature of the stone to the very green fine leaved plants you have used.

An excellent overall project and I look forward to seeing it mature. Good luck with it.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

TheGuy said:


> Otos and amanos are added at end of week one, fish after week four.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


But I have no visible algae yet so I'm wondering if that many shrimp and Oto's are even necessary.


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Only if needed, I'm just saying you can put fish now lol 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

TheGuy said:


> Only if needed, I'm just saying you can put fish now lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


I guess I'm a little shocked. The last time I set up a tank my algae problem was really bad. Now I'm afraid to put in Oto's and Amanos because I'm afraid they would starve! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Gatekeeper said:


> Excellent setup.
> 
> I like the hardscape a lot, although I would have recommended a few smaller stones (Soeishi and Suteishi) to compliment the larger set stones (Oyaishi and Fukuishi).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. This is only my second scape so I think I have a lot to learn still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks great. So green so fast


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

davidj12 said:


> Thanks for the advice. This is only my second scape so I think I have a lot to learn still.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasn't meant as negative, only constructive. For your second time, you did a fantastic job.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Gatekeeper said:


> Wasn't meant as negative, only constructive. For your second time, you did a fantastic job.


Absolutely that is how you learn! :icon_cool


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just added 11 Cardinals. Drip acclimated them for about two hrs and looks like they are doing great!


----------



## TheGuy (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice man

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Do you plan on adding other colored plants or will you be sticking to bright green only?

Either way, it looks good!


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

TheGuy said:


> Nice man
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks!



hedge_fund said:


> Do you plan on adding other colored plants or will you be sticking to bright green only?
> 
> Either way, it looks good!


I don't have any plans to add plants at this moment but you never know in the future.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

oh WOW! that is a beautiful work you did there!


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

gnod said:


> oh WOW! that is a beautiful work you did there!


Thanks!


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

looks great, nice setup!


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Some quick notes from over the weekend. 

I had been running my filter with EHEIM MECH and 5 LBS of carbon from day 1. I have since removed 2.5 LBS of carbon and replaced it with EHEIM Substrata Pro. I plan on removing the balance of the carbon this weekend and putting the rest of the Substrat Pro as well as a purigen pillow.

I'm getting some really thick surface scum right now. Have to raise the pipes at night. I'm thinking about getting a VUPPA to deal with it since I really don't like how it looks. Was looking for the Eheim skim350 but I'm not sure when that is coming to the states... 

Also started EI dosing on Sunday. Schedule below. I decided to go a little light and adjust up over the coming months. 

Sunday
12 gal water change (100% RO/DI)
1/8 - KNO3
1/32 - KH2PO4
1 tsp gh
1/2 tsp baking soda

Monday 
1/32 - Trace

Tuesday 
1/8 - KNO3
1/32 - KH2PO4

Wednesday 
1/32 - Trace

Thursday
1/8 - KNO3
1/32 - KH2PO4

Friday
1/32 - Trace

Saturday
Break


----------



## iter (Apr 24, 2012)

With regards to filter media, at the time a tank matures I like to use 90% bio-media and the rest of the 10% with carbon or other media that substitute carbon (e.g. Seachem Purigen). This helps to get the water clean without giving up too much space for bio-media. I then change the carbon once a month.

As for surface film, I like to use my DIY surface skimmer only once a week for 15 minutes, which is the day after the water change. I don't know about how quick your film forms but for me using the surface skimmer once a week keeps it decently clean for that week. If your film isn't really developing too fast, making a DIY surface skimmer to be used only 15 minutes a week will save a lot of money than going for a VUPPA (though they do look nice :icon_smil)

You probably know already, but if you are dosing EI using a solution you can mix the KNO3 and the KH2PO4 together to save space and time. Also, learning to dose EI is pretty much trial and error (at least for me ), good luck!


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

iter said:


> With regards to filter media, at the time a tank matures I like to use 90% bio-media and the rest of the 10% with carbon or other media that substitute carbon (e.g. Seachem Purigen). This helps to get the water clean without giving up too much space for bio-media. I then change the carbon once a month.
> 
> As for surface film, I like to use my DIY surface skimmer only once a week for 15 minutes, which is the day after the water change. I don't know about how quick your film forms but for me using the surface skimmer once a week keeps it decently clean for that week. If your film isn't really developing too fast, making a DIY surface skimmer to be used only 15 minutes a week will save a lot of money than going for a VUPPA (though they do look nice :icon_smil)
> 
> You probably know already, but if you are dosing EI using a solution you can mix the KNO3 and the KH2PO4 together to save space and time. Also, learning to dose EI is pretty much trial and error (at least for me ), good luck!


Thanks for the advice. I was thinking about doing a DIY skimmer but so far the layer is getting pretty thick quite quickly. Don't know if that is because the tank is new or some other reason... I don't have much experience with a planted tank this size. Guess we shall see.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Algae finally showed up. Not sure what type it is but below is a photo of it. Went to my LFS and picked up 3 otos and 5 Amano Shrimp. Got them in the tank and in a matter of 1hr the algae was gone roud:

This weekend I'm going to add some more fish. Either 10 more cardinals or 5 cherry barbs. I've also got my eye on some ruby tetras but not sure about them yet.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just did a major trim on the stem plants


Before 










After










At sundays water change I'm going to take the last 2.5lbs of carbon out and put in the rest of the Substrat pro and also a purigen pillow.

I've been getting a really thick protein layer these days. I notice that it is espically thick in the evening after dosing KN03 and KH2PO4 in the morning. Don't quite know what to make of that. 

The slime layer really bugs me so I'm thinking about getting a VUPPA to take care of it as I relaly enjoy looking down into the tank :biggrin:

Also trying to figure out some way to make a small shield for the MH light so it does not spill out so much in the front (it's really close to my kitchen table). A piece of metal or wood with magnets.... Not sure what is going to look good at this point.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That looks fantastic, the HC really filled in! Who needs DSM, just get TC plants. :hihi:

With some future trimming the rotala should look like a nice thicket.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Really nice setup!


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> That looks fantastic, the HC really filled in! Who needs DSM, just get TC plants. :hihi:
> 
> With some future trimming the rotala should look like a nice thicket.


Thanks! Seriously I don't think I would have the patience for DSM after going through this.... 



hydrophyte said:


> Really nice setup!


Thanks you!


----------



## GregP (Apr 5, 2013)

Really love this set up.

The tank and lighting is exactly the same as what I am planning for my first planted set up, and it really gives me inspriation 

A few questions if you wouldn't mind helping me out?

I understood the the nag bulb brought out the green of the plants more. Is that correct? Or would you advise the bulb you are using? Was the nag really that blue?
Is the light/ballast noisy at all? Looking for a near silent set up as some mh ballasts can be noisy.

I really like this set up. From the ones I have seen, none have had plants any higher than the rock as most are mimicking a landscape. Only my obs as a noob! But this really works well and makes me want to use a few more plants in my iwagumi and create something slightly denser than the average look.

Great thread and great tank


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

GregP said:


> Really love this set up.
> 
> The tank and lighting is exactly the same as what I am planning for my first planted set up, and it really gives me inspriation
> 
> ...


No problem! The NAG bulb was EXTREMELY blue. I'm sure over time it would have become a little warmer but I really though I got the marine bulb by mistake when I plugged it in the first time. I like the bulb I'm using (NA) but don't have much to compare it to as I did not use the other bulb at all when the tank was full. 

The ballast has a slight hum when on but I would not say it's overly loud. With the cabinet doors closed you can barely hear it in a silent room.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Ich!*

Well my tetras have ich. No signs of ich when I got them but when I went back to Nature Aquarium to get an ich medication I noticed that the tank I got the fish from was infested.... Since there was no sign of ich when I purchased them there is really not much to do but deal with it. I have since turned up the heat to 86 and am dosing Nox-Ich. Hopefully it will be taken care of soon.


----------



## Jello (Aug 2, 2012)

What kind of Tetra did get from Nature Aquarium? I had the same thing happen to me when I bought some green neon tetra from Toru. I ended up throwing them into another tank, used the ich medicine and upped the temp to about 86.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Jello said:


> What kind of Tetra did get from Nature Aquarium? I had the same thing happen to me when I bought some green neon tetra from Toru. I ended up throwing them into another tank, used the ich medicine and upped the temp to about 86.


They are Cardinal Tetras. Everything looked fine when I purchased them. But now his tank with all the cardinals in it are infested way worse than my tank.... What ich medication are you using? I've been dosing for 3 days and this morning some of my fish still had a little ich on them. Not sure if Nox-Ich is going to work....


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry about the tetras, hope you can get them better.

Are you using RO water for this tank I forgot to ask?


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> Sorry about the tetras, hope you can get them better.
> 
> Are you using RO water for this tank I forgot to ask?


Thanks! 

Yeah it's 100% RO/DI water. I re-mineralise with GLA ultimate gh booster and some baking soda.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

Are you not dosing a separate potassium source(k2s04) since your Nitrate and Phosphates already have some in each? Have you had luck with this in the past? 

Your having amazing results, sorry about the cardinals btw. I just started a similar setup last week but now am kicking myself for not ever even hearing about tissue cultured plants. I am experiencing a lot of melting with my HC, half of each portion planted so far. They are adjusting to being submerged I guess.

Also, I battled with BBA for a long time, it actually caused me to give up a few years back. Ended up just having a 120g driftwood biotope for my discus instead. Now I'm back and trying plants on a smaller scale separate 20g tank. 

Anyway, thanks for such a detailed journal, it's helping me already!


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

I just realized that "equilibrium" also contains potassium.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Fiftymeatballs said:


> Are you not dosing a separate potassium source(k2s04) since your Nitrate and Phosphates already have some in each? Have you had luck with this in the past?
> 
> Your having amazing results, sorry about the cardinals btw. I just started a similar setup last week but now am kicking myself for not ever even hearing about tissue cultured plants. I am experiencing a lot of melting with my HC, half of each portion planted so far. They are adjusting to being submerged I guess.
> 
> ...





Fiftymeatballs said:


> I just realized that "equilibrium" also contains potassium.


I'm using GLA Ultimate GH booster now. I quite prefer it to Equilibrium it's not as "dirty" and dissolves much better. I believe that has K2sO4, CaSO4, and MgSO4 in it. 

I'm sure it will turn out well. My HC had no change for a few weeks when I first planted and then it just took off.


----------



## Jello (Aug 2, 2012)

davidj12 said:


> What ich medication are you using? I've been dosing for 3 days and this morning some of my fish still had a little ich on them. Not sure if Nox-Ich is going to work....


Toru sold me nox ich. I used it in my hospital tank. It took almost a month before all the white spots were gone. I also added some salt to the water as well, along with daily water changes.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ich seems to be subsiding. I'm going to keep the temp up for another week probably. Only issue with that is I seem to be getting a lot of algae now on the rocks. Not sure if this is because of the excessive heat or it's something else.... Has this happened to anyone else? 

I installed the Vuppa and that has taken care of the surface film but because my temp is so high the water has been evaporating very quickly and top offs are more often now. Keeping the water at a good level for the vuppa to operate is kind of a PITA. Hopefully I'll have to fuss with it less when the water is not so hot.


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

This is a gorgeous tank, and everything underneath the tank is smexy! Have you considered shaping the "shrubbery" in the background to slope toward/away from the rock?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I like how the HC is overflowing that rock.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

bassmjm said:


> This is a gorgeous tank, and everything underneath the tank is smexy! Have you considered shaping the "shrubbery" in the background to slope toward/away from the rock?


Yes I'm in the process of doing that. My last big trim was probably the furthest I will ever trim the stem plants. I'll probably trim them again this weekend. 



Green_Flash said:


> I like how the HC is overflowing that rock.


Me too. It's like an HC waterfall!


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Once I upped the heat to deal with the ich it induced a hair algae outbreak. Got home on Monday after being gone all weekend and it was pretty bad. Mostly on the rocks but a little in the plants too. I spent 30min yesterday trying to suck it all out with an airline. I've reduced the temp back to normal and hope the ich does not come back. Fingers crossed. 

Also noticed that the HC suffered a little form the high temp. Hope to get everything back to normal soon.


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Hope they come back too. Yea plants don't like heat too much, just keep up with water changes as the dying plants will release lots of organic matter into the tank. Next time you get ICH I would quarantine the fish in a separate tank, not the main tank and always quarantine the fish before you allow them into the main tank. then slowly reduce the temps back to desired.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

puopg said:


> Hope they come back too. Yea plants don't like heat too much, just keep up with water changes as the dying plants will release lots of organic matter into the tank. Next time you get ICH I would quarantine the fish in a separate tank, not the main tank and always quarantine the fish before you allow them into the main tank. then slowly reduce the temps back to desired.


Unfortunately I do not have the room for a quarantine tank. Wishing I did right now...


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Time for a quick update. I've been battling two different types of algae ever since I dosed medication for ich and upped the heat. I have a green thread algae and a brown dust algae. 

I cut my photoperiod to 4hrs at first and then have been bringing it back slowly. I'm at 6hrs now. 

The green thread algae is all but gone. Brown dust on the other hand seems to be lingering. It is not on any of the new growth but is still on the old growth....

I also noticed that during this time the gunk that lined my filter pipes is dying? and coming off and not growing back. Anyone ever seen this before? I was wondering if this had to do with the medication?? 

Plants are still growing like crazy! 

Another weird thing is my cardinals have become extremely skittish when the light is off. With the light off if I walk by the tank they all scurry into the brush.... with the lights on they are out and act normally.... so strange.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

So looks like it's not just cloudy water from the filter cleaning. It's getting worse and looking a little more green. 

I just put in a UV sterilizer so we shall see how that goes. I got the Green Killing Machine  in tank sterilizer because I don't plan on running it all the time. I hope it does the job and clears this tank up! 

I also just switched from an atomic inline diffuser to an Ista Max Mix Co2 Reactor It works MUCH better than the inline diffuser. You can definitely hear the bubbles being mixed when the Co2 is on but it's not annoying.


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

Good luck battling the green water. Is there hair algae in there too?

I used the ADA product "Clear Dash" for green water a while ago, and it cleared it right up. I have no idea what is in "Clear Dash" though, and that was a little disturbing.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

ETK said:


> Good luck battling the green water. Is there hair algae in there too?
> 
> I used the ADA product "Clear Dash" for green water a while ago, and it cleared it right up. I have no idea what is in "Clear Dash" though, and that was a little disturbing.


Thanks!

The algae that I had after the ich treatment has since subsided. I don't see much if any at all. It's just this dang cloudy water. Weird part is it looks like it's getting better by the end of the night but then in the morning it loos worse.... not sure what that is all about. I would have figured that the UV would have made a little difference over night. 

I'll have to look into that treatment if this does not work out.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Trust me, the green water WILL disappear, whether you use a UV or not. It's only a matter of time. It seems like set-ups with high enough light always go through a greenwater phase.


Speaking of atomic inline diffusors, mine sucks. It worked for a few months until it began to leak. The c02 would rather seep out of the cracks in the plastic than diffuse through the ceramic portion of the unit. =\

Maybe I will try out the ista max mix reactor.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Very lush growth still. Nice. 

Have you thought about using a ADA pollen glass diffuser? I have used one and they are my go to diffusion method for all tanks, even large ones. A bit pricey but worth it as they are pieces of glass art themselves.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

synaethetic said:


> Trust me, the green water WILL disappear, whether you use a UV or not. It's only a matter of time. It seems like set-ups with high enough light always go through a greenwater phase.
> 
> 
> Speaking of atomic inline diffusors, mine sucks. It worked for a few months until it began to leak. The c02 would rather seep out of the cracks in the plastic than diffuse through the ceramic portion of the unit. =\
> ...


I've had the UV running for a few days now and it does not seem to be making a difference at all....

The Max Mix is awesome and cheap too! 




Green_Flash said:


> Very lush growth still. Nice.
> 
> Have you thought about using a ADA pollen glass diffuser? I have used one and they are my go to diffusion method for all tanks, even large ones. A bit pricey but worth it as they are pieces of glass art themselves.


Thanks! I just wish I could see it better :icon_conf 

I like the pollen diffusers but I really wanted to keep as much out of the tank as I possibly can. Also when I had an in tank diffuser it was a pain to keep clean.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Good news! It's all but clear now. 










Things I think I did to fix it. 

Last sunday I did two HUGE water changes in a row. 

I kept the light off for 3 days and then on the 4th and 5th day I had it on for 3hrs. Right now I'm back up to the normal photo period. 

I moved the UV sterilizer from the left side of the tank (where the water flow was very fast) to the middle of the tank where the flow is quite a bit less. 

No ferts at all for the last week. 

I'm going to do a WC tomorrow and start dosing light ferts.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks great! Way to persevere!


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow, looks fantastic! The plants look great despite the blackout. Nice work!


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Do you have any larger pics of your tank? I'd love to see a link to a full res or near full res shot.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

AnotherHobby said:


> Do you have any larger pics of your tank? I'd love to see a link to a full res or near full res shot.


Yes but they are all iPhone pictures so they are probably not that great  I just got my hands on a DSLR hope to have some better shots soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Decommissioned. I'm moving so I had to tear this tank down. It was really rough as it was my first large planted tank, but I'm excited about the next one when I move to The SF Bay Area. At least I'll be close to AFA!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

davidj12 said:


> Decommissioned. I'm moving so I had to tear this tank down. It was really rough as it was my first large planted tank, but I'm excited about the next one when I move to The SF Bay Area. At least I'll be close to AFA!


Where are you moving too? AFA is a nice resource to have (though not exactly close to me).


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Well sux to hear about the tare down, but I can't wait to see it come back to life again!!! Are you going with the same layout?

Good luck with the move!
Drew


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

talontsiawd said:


> Where are you moving too? AFA is a nice resource to have (though not exactly close to me).


Probably the East Bay WC or somewhere close to BART. I'd love to live in SF but rent prices are completely out of control. 



BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> Well sux to hear about the tare down, but I can't wait to see it come back to life again!!! Are you going with the same layout?
> 
> Good luck with the move!
> Drew


Thanks! I'm not going to do the exact same layout but I do want to do another Unzan layout. I'm thinking a DHG desert of sorts with the Unzan stone as the main focus as the next layout. Not quite sure how to use the pockets to their full potential yet but I'll figure that out when I'm ready to start up again.


----------



## stonevs (Nov 5, 2012)

WOW, I could just fall asleep on that HC carpet. Haha great job!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

davidj12 said:


> Probably the East Bay WC or somewhere close to BART. I'd love to live in SF but rent prices are completely out of control.



I am bias but I love the inland East Bay (east of the Caldecott Tunnel). I feel you on rent in SF, or Cali in general. That said, there are more than a few enthusiasts around the area.


----------



## davidj12 (Nov 2, 2011)

stonevs said:


> WOW, I could just fall asleep on that HC carpet. Haha great job!


Thanks! It took a while to get it going but once it was established it grew like a weed!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

